# The perfect wolf rifle



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

With all of the conversations about wolves being de-listed, and may soon be available for hunting, I was wondering what you would consider to be the perfect rifle for hunting them. I'm thinking that the AR platform would serve well, especially when chambered for the 6.8 SPC. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I think that would be a good choice, Loke.

Anything that will kill them hard would work too!  

I'm thinking a well placed shot with the ol' 30-06 would be swell.

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The AR platform would be good. If not that I would think that a .243 would do a nice job. Never really thought about hunting wolfs, what method would you use ? Spot and stalk, bait, or what ???? Whats the average weight of a wolf ??


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Calling would be an adventure.........

A bow would be interesting, too. //dog// <<--O/


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> Calling would be an adventure.........


Might need an AR-15 if you were calling; and a pack of them came in.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

.25-06?
And a buddy for back-up when calling!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> Calling would be an adventure.........
> 
> *A bow would be interesting*, too. //dog// <<--O/


If you like seeing the inside of the wolfes stomach.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I actually just read somewhere that montana is planning to have hunts for them this year. Wyoming might also.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.dpmsinc.com/firearms/firearm.aspx?id=22 not that I would shoot a Wolf


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This is kind of what I had in mind. I think it would work fine for the 2 or 4 legged wolves.
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm? ... ory_id=248


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

RRA is supposed to be making one of the finer AR's out there right now. There is a guy by the name of Dan Carey that will build you a custom AR. He is a Predatormasters website sponser. Go to : http://www.predatormasters.com and look his site up in the sponsors area. He puts his price up on his site. You may be supprized. Good luck. Al.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Give me a Springfield M1A in .243 win and a Leupold M8 scope. preferably with a National Match Barrel and chamber. :wink: 

Hell, even a Rem. Mod 7600, 7400, Sav. 99, or Browning BLR. Gives the gun-grabbers less of a target.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Calling would be an adventure.........
> 
> A bow would be interesting, too. //dog// <<--O/


Let em tree you... then from your hurriedly found treestand, you could take your time and make the shots count. I'd get a dozen arrow quiver or something though.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or to really make it interesting, how about one of these?
http://www.coldsteel.com/39lsp.html


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

The best wolf rifle is the one that you happen to be holding at the time. :wink:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Any high powered rifle will do for the first wolf, but I'm thinking I would want a 10mm auto or 12 gauge shotgun as backup in case all his buddies come after me!


----------

